

Lessons Learned Building a Git-Based Knowledge Base for My SaaS Product - thibaut_barrere
https://www.wisecashhq.com/blog/lessons-learned-creating-a-git-based-knowledge-base-for-my-saas-product

======
thibaut_barrere
I'm sharing everything I learned building this, as well as a Jekyll template
you can start from.

